# Humans have been cooking fish for almost 1 million years!



## Alligatorob (Nov 15, 2022)

Well, 780,000 but close enough.  I found this interesting, and I cooked fish just yesterday.  Apparently a longer tradition than I realized.

*Ancient fish teeth reveal earliest sign of cooking*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-middle-east-63596141


----------



## Tish (Nov 15, 2022)

That's really interesting.


----------



## senior chef (Nov 15, 2022)

Somewhere along the line, humans also developed smoking fish and storing them as dried fish for future eating.
Instead of merely following herds of animals. once food was dried, it allowed ancient peoples to range further and further in search of better living spaces.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 15, 2022)

That long ago the humans would have been different from us, probably Homo erectus, it was even before Neanderthals (I think).


senior chef said:


> Somewhere along the line, humans also developed smoking fish and storing them as dried fish for future eating.


I wonder if these were smoked, the way it is described is a lower temperature cooking.


----------



## Chet (Nov 15, 2022)

No catch and release back then.


----------

